# My TDR bike packing setup



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

This is a cross post of some stuff I posted earlier in the framebuilding forum; really the bikepacking forum is the best place for discussion of the bike packing aspect of the TDR bike.

In any case, I decided to do the Tour Divide this year and built a special frame for my bike packing rig.

The TDR is 2700 miles across rough roads. The bike is basically a more or less "normal" single speed using track ends and v-brakes.

The bike is 22.9 pounds as pictured.
`









For TDR I will run a REBA fork and some "alt" style bars plus bags with tons of stuff for a 40+ pound rig. I will post an exact list of stuff so you guys can help me decide what is "needed" for the trip. I hope to go "light and fast" with minimal comfort but I don't want to die on the trail. 









I am really looking forward to the event. Track leaders will have spot tracking so you should be able to watch our dots move down the country. My dot will likely be moving very slowly in the mountains on my 36x20.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Why V-brakes? Not that there's anything wrong with them, but you'll probably go through a LOT of pads--and perhaps a set of rims on the TD. When I raced the CTR with V-brakes, I burned through about 6 sets of pads--and my Rhyno Lite rims were toast by the end. It was a really wet year though, so lots and lots of wet grit, which is probably the idea combination to wear down pads and rims.

Looks like a great bike though. Have fun!


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

I see your signature places you in Raleigh and likely means you 90% of you riding is at sea level? If so, you might consider taking/caching a 32T or 24T for the days of high altitude all day climbing. Funny things happen to a guys body at 12,000' when carrying 40-50lbs. When you enter my state, New Mexico, your biggest challenge will be water. We have none. I look forward to watching your progress and cheering you guys on.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Everyone gets hung up on the v-brakes. I simply like them but I have a hydro disk up front so I think it will be fine. I will pack extra pads and there are some shops on route. It may be a decision that I live to regret but I hope not.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Most of my "kit" is fairly well narrowed down. I am going to make some adjustments to the "little stuff" and clothing that I bring.

One critical aspect that I am worried about is my sleep system. 

Right now I am planning a 5 pound 3 ounce sleep system based on an OR Alpine Bivy combined and a 2 pound down sleeping bag plus three space blankets and a car sunscreen for sleeping pad. I am also including the weight of the eight adventure cycling maps as part of the sleep system because I will have a GPS for primary navigation. The AC maps are printed on the super good waterproof and durable map paper. I have found that adding them in semi crumpled layers inside the bivy sack above the body and outside the sleeping bag makes for a warmer night so they all get packed together as part of the bed roll.

Right now the total "dry" weight of the bikepacking rig is 37 pounds as of the last shake down trip. On trail I will have water and food for a 40+ pound rolling weight.

Weather on route can include super hot and super cold days so it's going to be hard to strike the balance for comfort in all conditions.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

From a CTR/AZT rider who has watched every Divide effort since 04- your sleepkit is too heavy- and you have no aerobars or ability to run them. I still think you can make it with that setup, BUT your weight looks too top heavy to me. And if that setup includes the backpack I see on the ground in the pic, you have way too much bulk in your gear (volume can be a factor sometimes as important as weight). 

By comparison my sleepkit weighs 2lbs 8oz (REI bivy MH32 bag- space blanket grounsdsheet and tarp - no pad). And that is not considered light by TD standards. I would look at Jefe's setup from last year for bulk-carry ideas. 

Mark C.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Good luck to you sir.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

I'd like to see a better picture of the cockpit...something looks strange about your bar bag arrangement. Prolly better to "hang" it from the bars rather that try to "sit" it on top?

Matt


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

febikes said:


> ...a car sunscreen for sleeping pad.


What does this weigh? I always carry a Gossamer Gear thinlite 1/4" sleeping pad. It provides great heat insulation, a degree of sleeping comfort, and a source of closed cell foam for multiple uses on the trail. It weighs less than 80g. It is also bombproof. It's only drawback is bulk but I strap mine to the top of my saddle pack in non technical terrain. If things get really technical and I need to get back over the rear of the bike I strap it to the outside of my pack. You can't even notice the weight.

I combine it with a Thermarest neoair (255g) for an extremely comfortable setup, but that extra 250g may be excessive unless you have to sleep on lots of rocky terrain in which case it becomes essential for a good sleep.

Reflective barriers like space blankets and car shades do not provide good thermal insulation when you sleep on them. Heat loss from under you is primarily conductive and not via radiation, so the reflective layer is doing nothing for you.

The secret to getting your weight down is to get multiple uses out of everything you take. eg. take warm layers and a lighter sleeping bag. You can ride and sleep in the warm layers, but a heavier bag can only (really) be used for sleeping in. For conditions that vary from really warm to really cold, the lightest setup for a sleeping+clothing system will have you wearing absolutely everything you take with you to get through the cold nights.


----------



## C Dunlop (Sep 26, 2008)

There are sections that are steep and that you will burn through v-brake pads (whatever it is called after Butte, before Fleecer ridge)

There are sections that can be deep, sticky, claggy mud, where your tyres can cake up and v-brakes will again cause a problem (Pie Town road, for example)

Anyway, the bike will be fine, although I would go with a different setup. I would run two cabled brakes, as spare cables are lighter than spare cables and (presumably) a small shimano bleeding system.

I think lighter weight and faster rolling tyres would be a major advantage. It is a dirt road ride. It is not mountain biking. 1.5in tyres I think woul be the best.

I echo the comment about getting aero bars, I had titec J-bars and they were okay, but a flat bar with aerobars would be bettwer. I also echo the comments about mounting the luggage lower up front.

I would not run a sus fork and I would have run a seatpost clamp, rather than a bolted braze-on collar.

There is plenty of water in NM. The only stretch where you will need more than 3 bottles is across the basin (**** the basin).

You are never more than half a day from civilisation, except going across the basin. Pack light. Don't drink groundwater in Wyoming. I had 4 days in Jackson with Giardia and e.coli. 

I am jealous, I want to ride it again. I know that I could do it in 18 days. When I did it I was on a touring trip and had about 60lb + bike + food + water.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

if it is going to be cold at night, if you ride at night and sleep during the day, you won't need as much insulation (bag, bivy, clothing) to keep you warm. riding at night carries plenty of its own dangers, though.

same idea on hot days. if you sleep during the hottest part of the day, you won't get as wiped out.

just an idea to consider.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok, I have rethought everything and have a new gear plan with front/rear hydro brakes and many other changes.



















More on my blog...

I am a Tour Divide Rookie so if you have tips please share here or on my blog.

We start June 8th so only a few more days to make changes.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

Wow. That new setup looks so much faster and dialed.


----------

